# bringing my 2 cats to spain



## lainsy (Sep 7, 2008)

hi all .. im confused on the pet thing as everyone keeps saying i can get my cats a passport and they can come out with me but they have to do 6 months quarentine to come back . but i just read that may not be true any ideas .. im going to talk with the vet tommorow but am curious to now ..


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lainsy said:


> hi all .. im confused on the pet thing as everyone keeps saying i can get my cats a passport and they can come out with me but they have to do 6 months quarentine to come back . but i just read that may not be true any ideas .. im going to talk with the vet tommorow but am curious to now ..


Once they've had their jabs and they've been checked to make sure that they worked and you have their passports you can leave the country, you then have to wait for 6 months before you can bring them back to the UK. So you can leave the UK with them and their passports anytime after the jabs, but they cant return until their jabs are 6 months old - if that makes sence - well thats how I understood it with my dogs (I guess its the same for cats??!!)!

Jo


----------



## lainsy (Sep 7, 2008)

jojo said:


> Once they've had their jabs and they've been checked to make sure that they worked and you have their passports you can leave the country, you then have to wait for 6 months before you can bring them back to the UK. So you can leave the UK with them and their passports anytime after the jabs, but they cant return until their jabs are 6 months old - if that makes sence - well thats how I understood it with my dogs (I guess its the same for cats??!!)!
> 
> Jo


hi jo so they wont have to do quarentine then thats great id miss em not that i intend on returning when i get there but need to make sure they going to be ok .do u get the passports sorted at the vets do u no ?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lainsy said:


> hi jo so they wont have to do quarentine then thats great id miss em not that i intend on returning when i get there but need to make sure they going to be ok .do u get the passports sorted at the vets do u no ?


Yes, our vet had a leaflet with a list of all the things we needed to do and when (and how much !), prior to the passport being issued, so I just ticked off each thing as and when.


----------



## lainsy (Sep 7, 2008)

jojo said:


> Yes, our vet had a leaflet with a list of all the things we needed to do and when (and how much !), prior to the passport being issued, so I just ticked off each thing as and when.


lol i take it its not cheap then , nothing is these days . i shall do the same your a star thanks jo . i can stop listening to people confusing me now then . does any airline take em or just certain ones


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lainsy said:


> lol i take it its not cheap then , nothing is these days . i shall do the same your a star thanks jo . i can stop listening to people confusing me now then . does any airline take em or just certain ones



Only certain ones. We used British Airways - well we used a carrier actually. I went on the net and phoned a few and chose the one who seemed nicest and not too ecpensive (are you sitting down???.... £380 each!!). The carrier company were really helpful though, they supplied the crates and we just dropped the dogs off 4 hours before the flight (that broke my heart, cos they'r not allowed sedation as it affects their health when flying) One thing the carrier company insist on is a health certificate done by the vet within 48 hours of traveling to say that theyre fit to travel - more money!!!

Jo


----------



## lainsy (Sep 7, 2008)

jojo said:


> Only certain ones. We used British Airways - well we used a carrier actually. I went on the net and phoned a few and chose the one who seemed nicest and not too ecpensive (are you sitting down???.... £380 each!!). The carrier company were really helpful though, they supplied the crates and we just dropped the dogs off 4 hours before the flight (that broke my heart, cos they'r not allowed sedation as it affects their health when flying) One thing the carrier company insist on is a health certificate done by the vet within 48 hours of traveling to say that theyre fit to travel - more money!!!
> 
> Jo


hi jo been to vets today and i no what i got to do.. thanks again . . and its no cheap lol ..


----------

